
Factual error on CTV News site: approach of Comet 46P/Wirtanen - herodotus
https://www.ctvnews.ca/sci-tech/hyperactive-comet-to-make-one-of-closest-approaches-ever-1.4210931
======
herodotus
The diameter of the earth is given as 12.7 million kms - out by an order of
magnitude. I have reported the error, so it may be fixed by the time you read
the article. So very careless.

------
herodotus
Wow. CTV News removed the bogus line within minutes of me flagging the error.
Well done, CTV news!

